# In need of a machinist to help in building my Mag vision.



## camaro09 (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope this is in the right place. I had a vision for my Ultimate Mag build but I unfortunatly dont have a mill or lathe. I AM however a machinist and could design how I would like things done. There is a machine job shop in town but Im sure they would want an arm and a leg to machine what I want done just for the cost of shop time. I would really not like to publicly reveal my design yet until I know if it will be a possiblity or not yet. Please let me know if your up to the challange of listening to my idea and maybe wanna help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## quality4u2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I would be happy to work with you on any machining projects you need. I have a lathe and mill. You can visit my website: www.completelycustommachining.com Feel free to email or call me after 2:30 pm. Thanks.


----------

